# how are foil print done?



## Dnicle (Jan 5, 2006)

i am not sure where this topic would go but i would like to know how are those gold foil print done on shirt? and is this something i can do at home? IF not where can i get this done? i am looking to print about 100 shirt. and if i can cut down the cost it will be great thankx guy.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

You could have a screen printer do it, or you could do it with heat transfers.

silvermountaingraphics.com makes foil transfers. You can also make foil transfers if you have a vinyl cutter, and use metallic vinyl.


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

You print a foil adhesive through a corse mesh they cure the adhesive.
The foil is supplied on a roll which you heat press on the garment. 
I always used a metallic ink of thne same colour as the foil to be applied as an adhesive. Due to foil washing off very easy.


----------

